# Summer Crescent consist



## guest (Jan 20, 2018)

I've not had good results trying to search these forums for this answer. I get many unrelated topics even if I simply search for Crescent.

My question is, what will the Crescent's consist and car orientation likely be in July? I have roomette 1 going nb and also returning sb. Will the sleepers be in front of the other cars then or at the end of the train? Are the Viewliner sleepers always oriented so that the H unit/bedroom end is closest to the dining car now? In the past that end always faced forward but I think that has changed.

Just curious, as it's not a big deal, but I was hoping the larger seat, the one not beside the toilet, would be facing forward.

Thank you. It's been awhile and I'm looking forward to this trip. I've never seen the new diners.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2018)

Summertime should be sleepers up front with the H rooms pointing at the diner. I think that the business class car will be ahead of the sleepers, so power-bag-bc-sleepers-diner-“lounge”-coach.


----------



## guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks.

Unless I'm thinking backward, I guess the beside the toilet seat will be the one facing forward.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ryan said:


> Summertime should be sleepers up front with the H rooms pointing at the diner. I think that the business class car will be ahead of the sleepers, so power-bag-bc-sleepers-diner-“lounge”-coach.


I’m pretty sure its Power-Coaches-Business-Lounge-Diner-Sleepers. Sleeper pax get more perks, so Amtrak tends to avoid anyone walking through. They also try to position the sleepers as far from the engines as possible.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2018)

Not in the summertime.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 25, 2018)

Ryan said:


> Not in the summertime.


That’s what I saw this past summer. Maybe it varies between runs?

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## PVD (Jan 25, 2018)

I had power bag BC sleepers diner lounge coaches but that was fall.....


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jan 26, 2018)

When I rode last June, it was engines, coaches, snack lounge car, dining car, sleepers, business class and finally the baggage car at the end.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jan 26, 2018)

I don't know if you've been in roomette 1 before, but I think you will like it because you have a neighbor on only one side. The linen closet is in front of you, I believe, and that never makes any noise. (Although, to be fair, the roomette passengers are usually a quiet crowd in general.)


----------



## Hytec (Jan 26, 2018)

This past Sep., Nov., and Dec., both 19 and 20 have been:

Engine, Engine, Coach, Coach, Coach, Coach, Lounge, Diner, Sleeper, Sleeper, Business, and Baggage.

This arrangement is good for sleeper pax because of less engine noise, no coach walk through, close to diner, and two/three cars behind to dampen hunting and whipping of the last car. 8-10 years ago, my sleeper was the last car and the whipping reminded me of being the last kid in the playground game of Crack The Whip. Our car was continuously being slammed side-to-side.


----------



## cpotisch (Jan 28, 2018)

Turns out I was wrong




. That said, why don't they do *Engines *-* Coaches *-* Cafe *-* Business *-* Diner *- *Sleepers *-* Baggage*? Sleepers would get less foot traffic. Business would be next to the Cafe and diner. Plus, don't the business pax get fewer amenities than sleeper pax? If so, wouldn't it make sense to keep them away from the sleepers?


----------



## guest (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks, all!


----------



## Lonestar648 (Feb 8, 2018)

Generally, Amtrak only wants Sleeper passengers and employees walking through the sleepers for privacy and security.


----------

